# Underfloor air intake for Truma S3002P heater



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

Wonder if anyone can help?

After a particulary wet trip back from a weekend away, I noticed that the carpet near to the Truma heater was wet. I took the cover off the front of the heater and discovered that there was a hole in the floor about the size of the Grand Canyon underneath the heater. The road was clearly visible. However, this was not rot or anything, but it was, or at least appeared to be, a pre cut hole.

I had a look on the Truma website and discovered that the underfloor intake for the heater required a much smaller hole in the floor and that this should be lined with a metal frame. My Swift has nothing like that.

My questions are:

Has anyone else noticed this?
Should I do something about it as the underside of the Truma is showing the first signs of corrosion?


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I noticed this on mine, so i rang swift direct and was told this would be fine.
But as you can see yourself it looks like a hole has been cut twice the size it needs to be and then not sealed up. I think it will rot our floors out in about 12 months, but i have been assured by swift tec that there is no problem.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Best ask Truma uk you can go on line and download all the info about your heater inc all the parts that make it up . normally it is a cast alu part.
The truma web site is very good all operating Instrucion manuals can be downloaded, It is the German site which connects you to Truma service GB


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Nauplia said:


> Wonder if anyone can help?
> 
> After a particulary wet trip back from a weekend away, I noticed that the carpet near to the Truma heater was wet. I took the cover off the front of the heater and discovered that there was a hole in the floor about the size of the Grand Canyon underneath the heater. The road was clearly visible. However, this was not rot or anything, but it was, or at least appeared to be, a pre cut hole.
> 
> ...


Nauplia

There should be a hole underneath the heater. This is the gas drop out that is required should there be a gas leak.

If you think it is something other than this, I will check the drawings. Please send me more details of your vehicle and an approximate size of the hole.

Regards
Kath


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Nauplia, Although to you the hole seems inordinately large it is needed to manoeuvre the fire in & out when servicing & repairing it, Steve


----------



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

*Air intake for a Truma S3002p*

Thanks to everyone who has offered advice. Really useful.

I finally got round to having a look at the situation today and found that the metal liner for the hole was only partially in place. One half was almost hanging down beneath the van. I retrieved it and re fixed it in place. Having done that I could see that the original hole cut in the floor was oversize by about 400 mm length wise. Interestingly, the inside of the hole is untreated but is showing no signs whatsoever of any rot - which gives me a lot of confidence.

Every thing is back in place and working. I will have to avoid really wet days and in particular, any standing water.


----------

